# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές Εικόνας-Ήχου >  >  Πως πλένεται ????

## CLOCKMAN

άντε να κάνεις σέρβις σε αυτό το χάλι
Υπ' όψιν ότι αυτό παρέμεινε μετά από κομπρεσέρ και μετά πινελάκι αλλά η μπιχλα παραμένει.
Μπορώ να το πάω σε ένα πλυντήριο αυτοκινήτων................
.mpliax.jpg

----------


## nestoras

Έχω πλύνει αρκετές φορές πλακέτες (μητρικές, τροφοδοτικά κτλ) με κανονικό νερό στη ντουζιέρα χωρίς να έχω πρόβλημα μετά.
Το δύσκολο είναι να κάνεις σωστό στέγνωμα! 

Με πιστολάκι μαλλιών κι όχι σε πολύ ζεστό αέρα.... Πρέπει να γυρίσεις την πλακέτα σε όλες τις πιθανές θέσεις και να φυσάς ώστε να μη μείνει ίχνος υγρασίας.

Δεν το συνιστώ αν δεν το έχεις ξανακάνει κι εννοείται αν το κάνεις ότι η ευθυνη είναι δικιά σου!!
(Περιμένω να φάω κράξιμο τώρα!)  :Very Happy:

----------

CLOCKMAN (25-03-15)

----------


## lynx

αντιστατική βούρτσα απο ebay και κομπρεσέρ όπως είπες και καθάρισε...

δεν ξέρω τι είναι και αν έχει ευαίσθητα υλικά, ενυσχητής είναι; αλλιώς οτι βούρτσα βρείς πχ οδοντόβουρτσα.





> (Περιμένω να φάω κράξιμο τώρα!)



ε ναι...

----------


## chip

κι εγώ συχνά πλένω τις πλακέτες μου.... αλλά αναλαμβάνεις εσύ την ευθύνη... και εννοείτε το στεγνώνεις αμέσως και μετά άστο και κάνα 24ωρο να φύγει η υγρασία ή κάποια κρυμένη σταγόνα νερού... Καλό βέβαια είναι το νερό δεν έχει πολλά άλατα....

(το κακό βέβαια είναι οτι θα πρέπει να βγάλεις την πλακέτα από εκεί μέσα....)

προσοχή βέβαια μην εγκλοβιστεί νερό κάτω από τις ψύκτρες... αλλά αφού εχεις κομπρεσέρ θα βοηθήσει πολύ στο στέγνωμα...

θυμάμαι ένα αρθράκι σε τεχνική εκλογή τους 1980-81 όπου έδειχνε οτι η lockheed-martin είχε μετατρέψει ένα οικιακό πλυντήριο πιάτων για να πλένει τις πλακέτες της....

----------


## xsterg

αερας απο κομπρεσερ. αν εχει αρκετη πιεση δεν μενει τιποτα. 
και με πλυσιμο θα κανεις δουλεια αρκει να μην μεινει υγρασια.

----------


## sotron1

Εάν θέλεις μετά το πλύσιμο με νερό τις βρύσης, το ξεπλένεις με αποσταγμένο νερό Π.Χ των μπαταριών από βενζινάδικα.

----------


## SV1JRT

ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ πλένω τις μητρικές - πλακέτες με χλιαρό νερό και απορυπαντικό πιάτων.
Είναι πολύ συνηθισμένη τακτική. Τα ΜΟΝΑ που δεν πλένονται είναι οι μετασχηματηστές - πηνία και οι μπαταρίες.
Αν μπορείς, βγάλε την πλακέτα απο την κατσκευή και αν ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ μεγάλα πηνία η μπαταρίες, την πλένεις.
Εγώ μετα το μπανάκι τις φυσάω με το κομπρεσέρ και μετά τις κρεμάω με σύρμα μπροστά απο το air condition στο ζεστό και σε δυο τρείς ορίτσες είναι έτοιμη.
Παντως, και πάλι οτι κάνεις το κάνεις με δική σου ευθήνη.....

.

----------

CLOCKMAN (25-03-15)

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

με τη πετρολιέρα
Τη βάζεις στο κομπρεσέρ τη γεμίζεις με σαπουνάδα και το πλήνεις
μετά θέλει στον ήλιο για να στεγνώσει πολυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυ καλά

εναλλακτικά με πινέλο και πίεση από το κομπρεσέρ

----------


## picdev

Εγώ τη βάζω στο πλυντήριο και μετά στεγνωτήριο .

Δοκίμασε σπράι επαφών κάνει καλή δουλειά και χρέωσε το στο πελάτη επειδή θα χαλάσεις μισό σπράι.
Μαζί με βούρτσα θα στο γυαλίσει , το έχω κάνει και στο δικό μου ενισχυτή που δεν έφευγε η μάκα (ήταν του 70)

----------


## agis68

δεν θα έπλενα με πετρέλαιο μια πλακέτα γιατί κάτι μου κάνει κλικ να μην το κάνω...πχ λόγω υφής λαδιού που έχει το πετρέλαιο 
Συνήθως με blower και σε λεπτά και δύσκολα σημεία με μαλακές βούρτσες και πινέλο. 
Δεν έχω πλύνει ποτέ και δεν θέλω να το κάνω.......

----------


## CLOCKMAN

Κύριοι
Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απόψεις και τις τεχνικές που μου παρουσιάσατε,
όπως καταλάβατε αυτό είναι ένας ενισχυτής και έχει παίξει σε μαγαζί για χρόνια. Όπως είπα αυτό είναι το αποτέλεσμα μετά το κομπρεσέρ.
Τελικά θα το λύσω όλο και θα το πλύνω, μάλλον με πινελάκι και οινόπνευμα (την πλακέτα) και τα υπόλοιπα πλην Μ/Τ, στη μπουγάδα.
Ευχαριστώ και πάλι για τις απαντήσεις σας, θα ανεβάσω το πριν και το μετά.

----------


## johnnkast

Αυτοι οι CROWN ,C-audio μαζευουν πολυ βρωμα...Δοκιμασε και με σπρευ για καθαρισμο φρενων...εχει πολυ ποσοτητα,δεν αφηνει καταλοιπα,καθαριζει λαδια.και δεν χαλαει τα  πλαστικα

----------


## SV1JRT

> Κύριοι
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απόψεις και τις τεχνικές που μου παρουσιάσατε,
> όπως καταλάβατε αυτό είναι ένας ενισχυτής και έχει παίξει σε μαγαζί για χρόνια. Όπως είπα αυτό είναι το αποτέλεσμα μετά το κομπρεσέρ.
> Τελικά θα το λύσω όλο και θα το πλύνω, μάλλον με πινελάκι και οινόπνευμα (την πλακέτα) και τα υπόλοιπα πλην Μ/Τ, στη μπουγάδα.
> Ευχαριστώ και πάλι για τις απαντήσεις σας, θα ανεβάσω το πριν και το μετά.



 Βρε, άμα είναι ενισχυτής, βάλε του χλιαρό νερό και σαπουνάδα να στρώσει. ΜΟΝΟ την πλακέτα εννοείτε.
 Έχω πλύνει ΑΠΕΙΡΑ mobo από PC που είναι σε ψησταριές και σουβλατζίδικα......
 ΕΚΕΙ να δεις. Το λίπος και τα λάδια ανακατεμένα με σκόνες που έχουν επάνω τους αυτά mobo δεν φεύγουν ΟΥΤΕ με πλύσιμο.
 Πρέπει να τα πλύνω 2 - 3 φορές απανωτά για να φύγει η βρώμα.....
 Και μετά το στέγνωμα παίζουν ΤΕΛΕΙΑ....

.

----------


## agis68

βαλε ισοπροπυλική αλκοόλη όχι αιθυλική αλκοόλη. Εξατμίζεται ΑΜΕΣΑ η πρώτη, δεν αφήνει λεκέδες και καθαρίζει πολύ καλά

----------


## SV1JRT

> Αυτοι οι CROWN ,C-audio μαζευουν πολυ βρωμα...Δοκιμασε και με σπρευ για καθαρισμο φρενων...εχει πολυ ποσοτητα,δεν αφηνει καταλοιπα,καθαριζει λαδια.και δεν χαλαει τα  πλαστικα




*Σπρέυ καθαρισμού φρένων ??
*Χμμμμμμμμμ..... Εχω μηχάνημα *ΑΜΜΟΒΟΛΗΣ* !!!
Αν δεν καθαρίσει από το σπρέι φρένων, έλα να σου τραβήξω και μία αμμοβολή.....
αχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα

.

----------

DGeorge (02-04-15)

----------


## CLOCKMAN

Λοιπόν σκέφτηκα
Θα το πάω σε έναν φίλο να το βάλει στο μπάνιο με τους υπερήχους χεχεχε

----------


## αλπινιστης

Γιωργο, ριξε μια ματια στο "Θεμα Εξαερωσης", στις σελιδες 3-4-5 για το καθαριστικο υπερηχων.....

----------


## SV1JRT

> Λοιπόν σκέφτηκα
> Θα το πάω σε έναν φίλο να το βάλει στο μπάνιο με τους υπερήχους χεχεχε



Γιώργο και οι υπέρηχοι έχουν ΝΕΡΟ !!
Δεν είναι "στεγνό καθάρισμα".
Οπότε, πλύνε την πρώτα μόνος σου και αν δεν καθαρίσει, τράβα την και για υπέρηχους....
Απλά πράγματα.

.

----------


## CLOCKMAN

τελικά έπαιξε ένα καλό ντουζάκι με αβα και πινελάκι, μετά κομπρεσέρ και τώρα στεγνώνει το χρυσό μου.
SAM_2101.jpg
ευχαριστώ και πάλι για τη συμμετοχή σας, θα την αφήσω κανα 24ωρο έξω στον αέρα και μετά ....βοήθειά μας...

----------


## SV1JRT

ΓΥΑΛΙΖΕΙ το εργαλείο....

 :Thumbup: 

Αν το βάλεις μπροστά από κανένα aircondition ή καμιά θερμάστρα να το ζεσταίνει, θα στεγνώσει πιο καλά.
Μην το τσουρουφλήσεις όμως. με το μαλακό.
.

----------


## leosedf

H δώστου κανένα τριφασικό για να ζεσταθεί από μόνο του και να στεγνώσει.  :Lol:

----------

CLOCKMAN (24-03-15), 

DGeorge (02-04-15)

----------


## manolena

> άντε να κάνεις σέρβις σε αυτό το χάλι
> Υπ' όψιν ότι αυτό παρέμεινε μετά από κομπρεσέρ και μετά πινελάκι αλλά η μπιχλα παραμένει.
> Μπορώ να το πάω σε ένα πλυντήριο αυτοκινήτων................
> .Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56046



c-4 explosive block-2.jpg.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/C-4_%28explosive%29

Υ.Γ.: Γιώργο, καμμιά πρόθεση για troll-άρισμα, απλά, ό,τι δε λύνεται, κόβεται (ανατινάζεται)... Αλλά, πριν απο αυτό, βλέπω εξαντλείς τα πάντα... Είσαι εντάξει.

----------

CLOCKMAN (25-03-15), 

DGeorge (02-04-15)

----------


## gsouf

εγω παιδία για το πλυσιμο πετρελιέρα με electroclean (είναι λίγο ακριβό δεν λέω ) και μια χαρά και γράσα και λάδια και ξεραμένους καφέδες και τα πάντα όλα!!!

----------


## sotron1

> τελικά έπαιξε ένα καλό ντουζάκι με αβα και πινελάκι, μετά κομπρεσέρ και τώρα στεγνώνει το χρυσό μου.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56056
> 
> ευχαριστώ και πάλι για τη συμμετοχή σας, θα την αφήσω κανα 24ωρο έξω στον αέρα και μετά ....βοήθειά μας...




Να το χειριστής με υπομονή, γιατί κάτω από τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς και τα φισάκια, πιάνει υγρασία.

----------

CLOCKMAN (25-03-15)

----------


## sakis

ΘΑ ηθελα να εκφρασω τις βαθυτατες ευχαριστιες μου  σε ολους οσους συμμετειχαν σε αυτο το νημα με τοσο μεγαλο ογκο πληροφοριων  ικανο να συντηρουν ολους τους υπολοιπους αστικους μυθους που εχουν κατα καιρους εμφανιστει στο ιντερνετ, 

Η συμβολη σας ειναι τοσο καθοριστικη που συμβαλει ενεργα ωστε να κερδιζουμε στο μαγαζι ενα αξιοπρεπες μεροκαματο απο αυτα που γραφονται εδω αλλα και σε αλλα μερη . 

Απο τα βαθη της καρδιας μου η καλυτερα της τσεπης μου σας ευχαριστω παρα πολυ . 

Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------

CLOCKMAN (25-03-15)

----------


## sakisr

Μπραβο Σακη, γιατι του λεγανε να το βαλει στη μπανιερα και να το ξεπλυνει με το ντους.
Γενικα νομιζω οτι καθε χρονο μια συντηρηση τυπου φυσημα ειναι πιο καλα παρα να τρεχεις μετα για επισκευη.
Καποτε φιλος μου εφερε τελικο απο την καφετερια του που μου ειπε οτι σταματησε την ωρα που επαιζε.Οταν τον ανοιξα ειχε μεσα τοση τριχα που γεμιζε μαξιλαρι.Οταν μαλιστα τον ρωτησα ποτε τον εκανε σερβις με κυτταξε περιεργα και ρωτησε...Καλα θελει και σερβις?????

----------


## p.gabr

Η πληροφορια ειναι γενικη ,ο καθεις αναλαμβανει την ευθνη της χρησης οπως νομιζει


ΠΕΤΡΕΛΙΕΡΑ

Εφοσον υπαρχει αεροσυμπιεστης τοτε αυτο ειναι το καλυτερο

medium_11607503-orig.jpg

----------


## picdev

αν πάρει υγρασία η πλακέτα με το ζέσταμα , στο στέγνωμα ή γενικά όταν το ζεστάνεις μπορεί να σκάσουν πίστες.

----------


## chip

απλά θέλει καλό στέγνωμα χωρίς πολύ υψηλές θερμοκρασίες.... για να σκάσουν οι πίστες θα πρέπει να έχει παορροφηθεί μεγάλη ποσότητα υγρασίας και να γίνει πολύ βίαιη η εξάτμιση πράγμα το οποίο δεν θα συμβεί με κανονική λειτουργεία όπου έχουμε εξάτμιση και όχι ατμοποίηση (λιγότερο από 100C)...
άλλωστε εδώ δεν έχουμε πρόβλημα όταν κολάμε μία πλακέτα ενώ πριν ήταν για πολύ ώρα στο νερό της αποχάλκωσης και όχι για ελάχιστο χρόνο που κρατάει το πλύσιμο. Το όλο θέμα είναι να είμαστε σίγουροι οτι δεν έμεινε υγρασία κάτω από κάποιο ηλεκτρολυτικό... κάποιο ρελε...

----------


## CLOCKMAN

Και τώρα ο καθαρισμός του σασί εσωτερικά.
Δεν ξέρω αν κάποιοι το ξέρατε αλλά το καθαριστικό φούρνου κάνει φοβερή δουλειά, υπ'όψην, δεν κάνω διαφήμιση στο συγκεκριμένο προιόν, έτυχε να υπάρχει στο ντουλάπι μου, ιδού τα αποτελέσματα
SAM_2103.jpgSAM_2105.jpgSAM_2106.jpgSAM_2109.jpg

----------


## DGeorge

[Ελαφρώς Off-Topic]Τα γραφόμενα περί υπουργών του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, δίπλα από το προϊόν, έχουν κάποια σχέση, ή είναι τελείως συμπτωματικά; :Biggrin: [/Ελαφρώς Off-Topic]

Δεν ξέρω για 'σας, άσχετοι, ερασιτέχνες, μάστορες!!!........ Εγώ, ο πεπειραμένος επαγγελματίας, ψηφίζω 



> H δώστου κανένα τριφασικό για να ζεσταθεί από μόνο του και να στεγνώσει.



όπως -φυσικά- και: 



> C4
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/C-4_%28explosive%29
> 
> Υ.Γ.: Γιώργο, καμμιά πρόθεση για troll-άρισμα, απλά, ό,τι δε λύνεται,  κόβεται (ανατινάζεται)... Αλλά, πριν απο αυτό, βλέπω εξαντλείς τα  πάντα... Είσαι εντάξει.



Θα έχουν κάποιες, μικρές 'ανεπιθύμητες ενέργειες' οι μέθοδοι..... Όμως: "Μπρος στα κάλλη, τι είν' ο πόνος;", "Πονούν, ορέ, τα παλληκάρια;".

----------


## finos

τουσ πηκνοτεσ κατω δεξεια .......

----------


## CLOCKMAN

χεχεχε
βασικά η εφημερίδα μπήκε κει επίτηδες για να τρέξουν τα ζουμιά στο συγκεκριμένο κομμάτι, όσο για το σε4 είναι δύσκολο να το βρούμε προτείνω σκόνη αλουμινίου με νιτρικό κάλιο, κάνει εξαιρετική δουλειά, για τους λάτρεις του είδους.
Όσο για το εργαλείο, παίζει μια χαρά. Έγινε και μια αλλαγή στον ανεμιστήρα και με τον καιρό θα αλλαχθούν και οι πυκνωτές λόγο οικονομικών δυσκολιών του ιδιοκτήτη.

----------


## CLOCKMAN

ιδου

----------

